# Rule for white gloves for dressage?



## miskettie (20 February 2011)

Did a dressage test today and while we were warming up, we were all told that from the beginning of the year all dressage riders must wear white gloves.  I only compete prelim but handily had some in my horsebox.

Rumours then circulated (as they do in a warm-up ring ) that they had been really strict in step by step dressage about glove wearing (I was doing BD) and some people had been disqualified.

I hadn't heard anything about this before...is it true?  I can understand the glove rule but seems silly to be disqualified for not having white gloves.


----------



## NeverSayNever (20 February 2011)

i thought it was just light coloured gloves as opposed to actual white? i have light beige ones with black palms...

i guess the rules are rules, you'd be disqualified for a martingale or boots i suppose..


----------



## tusc2 (20 February 2011)

This is directly taken from the 2011 BD rule book...

45. Gloves
Must be worn. White, beige or cream gloves are strongly preferred.


I personally would interpret this as 'gloves must be worn' of any colour but 'White, beige or cream gloves are strongly preferred'.

I can't see why anyone can be eliminated for wearing black gloves as the rules do not state that black gloves cannot be worn.


----------



## eggs (22 February 2011)

There has been a lot of discussion about this on the BD forum ever since the rule changed in 2010 but tusc2 has quoted the current rule.  The gloves don't have to be white but must be pale.


----------



## miskettie (22 February 2011)

That's good - might find some beige ones to go with my tweed...feels strange wearing white gloves with tweed.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Boysy (22 February 2011)

I went for cream/ivory rather than white, look ok with navy and tweed.


----------



## SirenaXVI (22 February 2011)

You can wear any colour gloves, it is only *strongly preferred* not compulsory that you wear light coloured ones


----------



## Orangehorse (23 February 2011)

It doesen't say you cannot wear black,  the rule is to wear gloves.


----------

